# Searching for "Screamin' Halloween" 1992 CD



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

It's available at Amazon for $8 plus S&H right now. http://www.amazon.com/Screamin-Halloween/dp/B000002YRQ


----------



## grolly (Oct 21, 2015)

Randomly came across this post looking for more info on that album. I actually own it and have uploaded it to soundcloud for you. They took down two of the track (ghostbusters and maneater) but the rest are there! Theres a rule that I can't post links because I'm not a regular poster here, so I'll do my best:

soundcloud dot com backslash kdk12 backslash sets backslash screamin-halloween-1992

Hope that works, let me know if not and we'll figure something out. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I was going to post a link to it, but this thread is super-old, so never mind. If anybody is still interested, you can PM me.


----------



## Fei Lacan (Oct 16, 2012)

Still Interested. PM sent


----------



## Fei Lacan (Oct 16, 2012)

grolly .....Tried it. Link worked, but it's listen only. Wanted to save the album to my USB drive. Thanks anyway.


----------



## grolly (Oct 21, 2015)

Updated the permissions, go nuts and enjoy!


----------



## Fei Lacan (Oct 16, 2012)

Downloaded and synced. Plays perfectly. Thank you so much.


----------

